# - On Canning Jars: Wide mouth or 'Standard'?



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

What is most popular amongst canner's, folks - wide mouth lids or standard lid sizes?

I probably should have asked this before with that other Canning thread. Oh well.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I use regular lids on most everything. I use wide mouth lids on whole tomatoes, pickles, pickled beets, etc. (things that would be harder to get into or out of a regular sized jar mouth). Regular lids are less expensive than wide mouth lids too. Most people I know that can generally use regular sized lids too.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm partial to the wide mouth size. In general, it's just easier for me to pack food into and get food out of. Perhaps it's the difference in location, but most people I know that can, use the wide mouth jars and lids. Gotta wonder what that's all about...

RVcook


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Regular mouth jars look nicer... and that's where it ends. They're a pain to pack, a pain to clean. Stick with wide mouths.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got a few regular mouth jars, but I prefer wide mouth for the same reasons everyone else does. Easier to pack, empty and wash.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have mostly reg b/c the lids are always cheaper. I've canned for over 30 yrs.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I love the wide mouth! Everyone uses the regular here but when I decided to start canning meat, I bought a few cases of the wide mouth to try because those jars are so hard to clean after meat has been canned in them. I wasn't disappointed plus the jars seemed to form a stronger seal IMHO. I have several cases of the regular but when I buy new jars, it's always wide mouth now.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

This is great stuff! Thanks folks.


If price weren't an option (what I spend on gas in a week I can buy a pair of shoes anyway), it appears that wide mouth is the way too go.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I prefer regular mouth. The lids cost me about half of what wide mouth lids cost, so I use the regular for everything that will fit conveniently in that size jar- salsa, applesauce, juice, canned dried beans, etc.

I have canned fresh beans in regular jars but they are awkward to pack so I am going to start using the wide jars for them. If I can meat this year I will use the wide jars. Maybe a few other things- oh, potatoes I always put in wide jars. I don't like to spend more than I need to, but I'm also not going to knock myself out trying to cram stuff into a regular jar.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've got a few regular mouth jars, but I prefer wide mouth for the same reasons everyone else does. Easier to pack, empty and wash.


If I had my rathers I'd rather use all wide mouth jars, I have some but I have many more regular mouth jars. Like everyone else said they are easier to clean plus I lucked in a huge amount of wide mouth lids. But I'll use what I have.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I like wide mouth for beans and meats but mostly have narrow mouth so that's what I use. Have about a dozen 2 qt. wide mouth for storing current stock of beans,rice,etc...go to my "grocery store" in the garage and fill up when low. Keeps the bugs out and looks nice,too. Got a deal on half-pints at Wally yesterday....great for my dry herbs. They are basically sold out of jars and canning season barely starting here. Glad someone told me about Fillmore so I have plenty of lids. DEE


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I may never entirely weed out my regular sized jars as it seems like when I need a jar in a hurry they're the only empty ones I can lay hands on. That said I've been slowly going over to all wide mouthed jars for some years now. The only regular sized jars I buy any more are half-pint jelly jars.

.....Alan.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I use about an equal number of both. I like to can some things in regular jars and bulkier things in the wide-mouthed.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Mostly wide mouth at my place, pints or quarts. I just try to pick up boxes of lids regularly over the year, that way I always have plenty on hand when the time comes. When I buy new jars they are always wide mouth.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

I use wide mouth in the freezer; but generally use regular mouth for canning. There are very few things that I can that seem to require a wide mouth jar.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I would stick with wide mouth, but it seems that the only type at Good Will and yard sales are regular size. The regular size just don't stack as well in my pantry, but when they are free or 10 for a dollar then I'm just not too picky.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I like wide mouth b/c they are easier to clean. I like straight sides for canning meat, but they are hard to find in my area.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

When I buy new jars I get wide mouth, but I have lots of regular too. I tend to use those for sauces, soups and other things that are easy to pour. I like wide mouths for everything else. 

If you can order from azurestandard.com you can get canning lids in bulk from them. 

Elsa


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I just got 7 dozen wide-mouthed jars from a friend who is cleaning out her mother'shome. She sold them to me for $3.50/doz. I'm trying to switch over to the wide mouthed jars so that I can just buy the lids for them. Right now I have a zillion regular sized jars and have to buy lids for them too. I want to get it down to just wide-mouthed jars and wide mouthed lids.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use both. Depends on what I can find at the store.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Wildwood said:


> I wasn't disappointed plus the jars seemed to form a stronger seal IMHO.



Wildwood, just want to clarify out of curiosity, was this by experience/observation 'wide' jars seal better? is this quantifiable by some kind of measure/metric somehow?


I take your word for it, though. Reason I ask is, when I pass this information along to others (particularly those who don't can, but they will, in mass numbers in a few years, whether they like it or not), I'd like to quantify this information somehow.


What I'll probably say is _"This is what some farmers have observed - wide mouths seal better." _ I'm taking this by faith, it's up for them to do so. But I do have a preference on passing on factual information without correcting myself later.



Any feedback at all would be definitely welcome. This homesteadingtoday resource is just incredible - I don't have to call/drive over and ask questions, I just do it here. So much to learn.


Thanks for your insights. To everyone.


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

TundraGypsy said:


> I just got 7 dozen wide-mouthed jars from a friend who is cleaning out her mother's home. She sold them to me for $3.50/doz.


Ok, now yer just braggin'...

But to keep the thread on track: I, too, prefer wide mouth.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

InfantryNCO, just hijacking the thread again to say thank you to you and your brothers...all of you serving our country, I'm grateful for your bravery and sacrifice.

For anyone else who's interested, you can adopt a soldier at:

http://www.adoptaplatoon.org

or send a one-time care package to:

http://www.anysoldier.com/index.cfm

There are lots of men and women far from home who would love a letter, a care package, or some encouragement from us. We've sponsored six different servicemen and -women over the last years, and it's so rewarding. Plus our kids learn about the sacrifices our VOLUNTEER military makes, and about serving others.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

There is a third(smaller) size jar opening, too. I bought a box of lids and rings a while back, and was surprised to find that they didn't fit regular or wide mouth jars.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I haven't bought jars, since the 80's.

Too many people know I want em... and give em to me. Also, when my grandparents left this world, I got a literal truckload of jars. When my parents departed, I got another truckload...

Had some great offers, a few dollars a case... have passed, free is better... got a case free last month.

So, wide mouth or narrow, no matter, as long as there free....


----------

